# [BOOTANIMATION] ICS



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

Enjoy!

You will need to push this to /system/media/, rename it to bootanimation.zip and reboot.

Thanks to Xi2Wiked for the edits to fix for our device screen.









Download


----------



## Xi2Wiked (Jan 6, 2012)

Try this http://db.tt/bXGUsVaS should be good.


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice, that definitely looks a lot nicer.


----------



## Darnell (Mar 15, 2012)

Links no longer work.


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

Darnell said:


> Links no longer work.


You should be good now.


----------



## Moabizzi (Mar 20, 2012)

i was wondering if someone can load up the original bootimage.zip ..... i accidently deleted mine









also, i was wondering how do you make the bootimage? can you enter any "gif" like file, video or frames in a loop into a certain section of code and it would create one? if thats the case, it seems simple enough, i can try making custom boot images and maybe someone can make sure they wouldnt go into a boot loop?

edit: just opened the bootimage.zip file, extracted it and looked at the images... 76 images .... 360x640. just loops the images at a certain frame rate i suppose?

and the complete image file size is 1.74MB , i figure the more images the smoother the boot animation? obviously you dont want extremely large bootanimation folder to take up space, but something along those lines correct?


----------



## Darnell (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the new link.

Now I'm wondering, how can I stop the boot audio that plays? I know it's the file */system/media/audio/android_audio.mp3*, but to stop the boot audio without any ill side effects, do I simply delete that file?


----------



## Buck Shot (Dec 28, 2011)

can i get step by step dummy explanation on how to do this. I am familiar with adb and stuff


----------



## Darnell (Mar 15, 2012)

Buck Shot said:


> can i get step by step dummy explanation on how to do this. I am familiar with adb and stuff


All you need is Root Explorer. To copy the file into /system/media/ over the existing. You'll need to change the access to R/W once you're in /system/media/ .

And you may want to make a backup of the existing file before you overwrite it.


----------



## Darnell (Mar 15, 2012)

Darnell said:


> Thanks for the new link.
> 
> Now I'm wondering, how can I stop the boot audio that plays? I know it's the file */system/media/audio/android_audio.mp3*, but to stop the boot audio without any ill side effects, do I simply delete that file?


I renamed the file to *android_audio.mp3.muted* and this successfully disabled the _annoying_ boot audio. No issues.


----------

